# Frozen sperm AI insemination...



## RoninByDesign (Aug 11, 2017)

So in my hunt for a breeder one breeder told me she's going to be doing a frozen sperm insemination because the father died last december (good ranked stud), immediately this kinda was offputting to me mostly because of ignorance. So i got home and googled around a bit and didnt really find the info i wanted. Is this normal? Can it cause any problems at all with the pup, from the sperm being frozen to not having the father around at all? or anything in between? Is natural breeding or at the very least fresh sperm a better choice?

Sorry if any of these questions are super obvious to yall, im still learning alot.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My dog is the product of an AI breeding. The sire is one of the best dogs she ever produced so she collected him. It's common in high end dairy goat breeding too.

Plenty of pups never lay eyes on their dad, that doesn't give me pause. I would assume no one would have gone to the trouble to collect a dog and insemination a bitch unless it was a decent dog. I honestly don't know how hard it is to inseminate a bitch but it is not easy or cheap on a goat, you don't do it unless the female and male are good quality. Don't think BYB s are using AI yet!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

AI using frozen, fresh cooled or side by side semen is very common in many animals, dogs included. It gives bitch owners the options to use the best male for their female and not have to ship them to the male or drive several days for a breeding. It is expensive to do especially when using frozen or fresh cooled. 

While some breeders have good males available locally, not all breeders keep males around. I, personally, keep females only. This gives me the option of using any male in the world that fits my female. 

It is also very unusual for the male to be involved with a litter. They are not family units like wolf packs.


----------



## RoninByDesign (Aug 11, 2017)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> My dog is the product of an AI breeding. The sire is one of the best dogs she ever produced so she collected him. It's common in high end dairy goat breeding too.
> 
> Plenty of pups never lay eyes on their dad, that doesn't give me pause. I would assume no one would have gone to the trouble to collect a dog and insemination a bitch unless it was a decent dog. I honestly don't know how hard it is to inseminate a bitch but it is not easy or cheap on a goat, you don't do it unless the female and male are good quality. Don't think BYB s are using AI yet!


no yeah i dont doubt the quality of the breeder or the dog she has frozen sperm of, i just... figured freezing sperm would damage it in some way? If it doesnt it doesnt. I'ts the frozen part thats throwing me off i guess, i mean its got to at the very least alter the sperm in some way shape or form from it being fresh right? I hadnt known it was so common.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, I wouldn't hesitate to get a pup from a frozen or chilled breeding. It often means the breeder is very responsible and getting the best quality stud for her female(s). Not having a father figure is not an issue for dogs. In the "wild" this is common, among domestic canids. 

If you like the breeder and the match, go for it. Frozen is the most expensive option, so I'm guessing the breeder had a good reason to keep that stud around "on ice".


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I did a frozen semen breeding from 13 year old frozen semen. The boy I held back is Amazing!!! markings just like his father, good temperament, etc so I am very happy with him. This kind of stuff happens more than people think. Frozen, fresh and chilled, it all works.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

My dog was an AI litter with 18 year old semen. He is an outstanding dog, just retired from being a Dual Purpose Patrol / Narcotics SWAT K9 at 11 years old. He worked the street for over 9 years and is still going strong. Here is a photo at 9 years old:


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

An all time great GSD, super temperament, strong, tough, loyal, flashy obedience, a clown and a once in a lifetime dog.


----------



## RoninByDesign (Aug 11, 2017)

hey thanks EVERYONE for the replies, I was skeptical to this practice just based on ignorance. You have all completely enlightened me, thanks so much. Wish me luck on my Lord von den Grauen von Monstab pup.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I would imagine there is much more options in regards to dogs with the collecting and freezing sperm. I know a vet who once did the freezing part of it also. Lots of breeders would have their best dogs sperm frozen. Many success stories with the surgical insemination of frozen sperm. Good luck!!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Many males don't freeze well so some decrease in count, motility and an increase in unhealthy semen is expected to a point. These won't affect the pups. Just decreases the chances of pregnancy or a large litter.


----------

